# Help I.D. please



## thedude (Jun 29, 2005)

OK guys i went to trade two of these guys in at my LFS. I've waited for a day when the guy that is into p's was working to do so. So when i got them in there today he was very suprised to see these fish. He said he hasn't seen them in person for almost 20 years, back when he was breeding them. He thinks, but is not sure, that they are P. Notatus. I've never heard of this species before and would love all of your opinions on this. We decided to put a not for sale sign on the tank until we can decide what species they actually are. I got these fish about 5-6 months ago from jon. let me know what you think, here are the best pics i could come up with.
View attachment 82412

View attachment 82413

View attachment 82414

View attachment 82415


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

certainly looks like a caribe.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

There's no doubt tin my mind...Thats a CARIBE.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

P. Notatus is an old name for the fish that is now called P. Caribe I think, and those are very beautiful Caribe there!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> P. Notatus is an old name for the fish that is now called P. Caribe I think, and those are very beautiful Caribe there!


yes you are rite


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah they are stilled called Notatus by a lot of Peruvian people I have been talking to of late. But the id's above are spot on Pygocentrus Cariba.

And like said they are beauties, real deep colouration. Nice fish don't get rid of them!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Mellor44 said:


> Yeah they are stilled called Notatus by a lot of Peruvian people I have been talking to of late. But the id's above are spot on Pygocentrus Cariba.
> 
> And like said they are beauties, real deep colouration. Nice fish don't get rid of them!


gread advice


----------



## thedude (Jun 29, 2005)

right the one in the picture is the only one i have. they other 2 are at the pet store. they won't be sold until i say its ok though. i'm trying to move all my fish around to their permanent homes right now. what size tank would i need for those three guys?


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

Damn... Those are some nice Caribe's. Wikkid colouring on them.... wish mine had that colour.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

thedude said:


> right the one in the picture is the only one i have. they other 2 are at the pet store. they won't be sold until i say its ok though. i'm trying to move all my fish around to their permanent homes right now. what size tank would i need for those three guys?


I'll assume we are talking for life. The real answer is as big as you can fit/afford. The bigger the tank the happier the fish, the faster and better the growth. These really look like nice examples and I would treat them well.

At the very least a 90 I would say. But it depends on what you can get.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

thats a caribe.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

nice colour and as everyone state it is a caribe


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Moving to id forum. Appears to be a beautiful Natt.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Moving to id forum. Appears to be a beautiful Natt.


what???????????


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Gorgeous Caribe!


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks like a goldfish to me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. cariba. ID complete.


----------

